# Postfixwarnung host does not resolve to address



## darkness_08 (29. März 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgende Meldung in meinen Logs gefunden: (und mit anderen Hosts)


```
warning: hostname hosted-by.leaseweb.com does not resolve to address 95.211.100.141
```
Ich habe schon versucht folgendes in die Main.cf einzutragen:


```
import_environment = RESOLV_MULTI=on
```
Jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## nowayback (29. März 2014)

hi,

was hast du als reverse dns eintrag? 
ipv4 und ipv6 mischbetrieb?
zeigt der fqdn auf die ip des servers?
stimmen die evtl. vorhandenen einträge in der /etc/hosts ?

grüße
nwb


----------



## darkness_08 (29. März 2014)

Das kann ich kann alles mit Ja beantworten. 

Dabei handelt es sich nicht um meine Domain. Da erhalte ich keine Fehlermeldungen. 
Das kommt nur bei einigen Externen. 

Hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben


----------



## nowayback (29. März 2014)

achso... ja das erklärt dann einiges 

Die Fehlermeldung kommt wenn der sendende Server sich mit einem Hostnamen meldet, der auf eine andere IP zeigt als die, von der er versucht die Verbindung herzustellen.

Viele Spammer sind auch nicht in der Lage, dort die korrekten Einstellungen zu setzen (bzw. setzen zu wollen). Da mir jemand so zeigt, dass er nicht in der Lage ist, seinen Mailserver richtig zu administrieren, lehne ich solche Verbindungen per default ab. Das alleine verhindert schon etwa 50% Spam bei mir 

meine smtpd_recipient_restrictions:

```
smtpd_recipient_restrictions =           permit_mynetworks, 
                                         permit_sasl_authenticated,
                                         reject_invalid_hostname,
                                         reject_non_fqdn_hostname, 
                                         reject_unknown_recipient_domain, 
                                         reject_non_fqdn_recipient, 
                                         reject_non_fqdn_sender, 
                                         reject_unknown_sender_domain, 
                                         reject_unknown_recipient_domain, 
                                         check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, 
                                         reject_unauth_destination, 
                                         reject_rbl_client ix.dnsbl.manitu.net, 
                                         reject_rbl_client sbl.spamhaus.org, 
                                         reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org, 
                                         reject_rbl_client dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net, 
                                         reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net, 
                                         reject_rbl_client psbl.surriel.com, 
                                         reject_rbl_client noptr.spamrats.com
```
Grüße
nwb


----------



## darkness_08 (29. März 2014)

Wunderbar, das beruhigt mich ein wenig. Dann kann ich die Einträge in den Logs ja ignorieren. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## nowayback (29. März 2014)

ja kannst du


----------

